# [Sammelthread] DFI MI P55-T36



## xTc (28. November 2009)

*Sammelthread zum DFI MI P55-T36*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spezifikation*

Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads  -*

Bios-Version 02.11.2009 Download
Note: Release Bios.


*- Bios Bilder -*

Sobald verfügbar.


*Downloads:*

*- Handbücher -*

European Handbuch Download

Bios Guide Download


*- Treiber -*

Audio-Treiber Download

Audio-Treiber Hotfix Download

DFI Hardware Utility Download

DFI eZ Tuner Download

DFI Ez Flash Download

Mainboard-Treiber Download

Lan-Treiber Download

Raid-Treiber Download (64bit)

Raid-Treiber Download (32bit)

Raid-Utility Download

DFI Smart I/O Driver Download



*Bilder*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Links*




​


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## Robär (28. November 2009)

Hehe, bist schon mächtig gespannt auf das "Brettchen", nicht war xTc 

Wenigstens ist gleich ein Lotes Sockel verbaut


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. November 2009)

Danke für den Sammelthread 

Bin auch schon heiß darauf!
Hoffentlich kommts schnell in den Handel.

p.s. es gibt schon Treiber & Bios auf der Herstellerseite


----------



## Olstyle (28. November 2009)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Intel Chip auf sich? Der scheint DFI ja irgendwie wichtig zu sein.


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Hehe, bist schon mächtig gespannt auf das "Brettchen", nicht war xTc
> 
> Wenigstens ist gleich ein Lotes Sockel verbaut



Jau, ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf das Board. 




D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Danke für den Sammelthread
> ....
> p.s. es gibt schon Treiber & Bios auf der Herstellerseite



Bitte. Habe ich mittlerweile alles eingebaut. Links zu den Handbüchern sind auch drin. 




Olstyle schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Intel Chip auf sich? Der scheint DFI ja irgendwie wichtig zu sein.



Da bin ich leider auch noch nicht hintergekommen, wofür der Chip ist.



Gruß


----------



## Kopi80 (29. November 2009)

Man vergleiche unter Spezifikationen:

LAN

Intel *82578DC* Gigabit Ethernet PHY

Und dann das angesprochene Bild, wo auf dem Chip folgendes steht:



> intel
> WG*82578DC*



Ich glaube ihr kommt alleine drauf wofür der Chip ist. 

Im Übrigen:



> The recently announced DFI Mini-ITX MI P55-T36 will be available sometime around December 10th for distributors at a price around $125. This means YOU can get it sometime after December 10th for more than $125.



Quelle: sffclub.com (vom 13.11.09)

Ich freu mich übrigens auch schon "wie Bolle".


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. November 2009)

Sehr geil, danke für die info Kopi80 
dann kann es ja Anfang nächsten Jahres los gehen *freu*


----------



## xTc (29. November 2009)

> The recently announced DFI Mini-ITX MI P55-T36 will be available sometime around December 10th for distributors at a price around $125. This means YOU can get it sometime after December 10th for more than $125.



Klingt gut - wenn der Preis stimmt, ist das Ding so gut wie gekauft.


Gruß


----------



## agni (30. November 2009)

Hat schon jemand rausbekommen, wie groß der Abstand der Bohrungen für den Chipsatz-Kühler ist?

Ich will die CPU mit dem Watercool HK CPU LGA1156 Rev. 3.0 LT (oder LC?)und den P55er mit dem EK Water Blocks EK-NB/SB 6 Acetal bestücken. D.h beides mal einen Acetal-Deckel. Wenn kein Chipsatz-Kühler mit Acetal-Deckel passt, werde ich auf den Watercool mit Kupfer-Deckel ausweichen. Und dann auch einen Chipsatzkühler aus Kupfer von Watercool nehmen.
Als Pumpe kommt eine Eheim 1104PCPS in ein Sugo05 Gehäuse. Der Radiator ist ein 12cm Teil.

Wenn es das BIOS mitmacht, soll keine Graphik-Karte rein. Die Box soll nur zum compilieren da sein.

/agni


----------



## xTc (30. November 2009)

Eine Grafikkarte wirst du verbauen müssen, da das Board keine Bildschirm-Anschlüsse hat und keine in die CPU integrierte Grafikkarte unterstüzt.

Wenn du beide Wasserkühler verbauen willst, könnte es ganz schön knapp werden. 



Gruß


----------



## agni (2. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Eine Grafikkarte wirst du verbauen müssen, da das Board keine Bildschirm-Anschlüsse hat und keine in die CPU integrierte Grafikkarte unterstüzt.
> 
> Wenn du beide Wasserkühler verbauen willst, könnte es ganz schön knapp werden.



Nee, nee, ich will gar keinen Monitor anschließen. Das Teil soll im Lager stehen und als Unix-Server fungieren. Ich hoffe nur, daß das BIOS auch ohne Graphik durchstartet.
Ich hatte zuerst gehofft, daß ich eine serielle Konsole betreiben kann. Aber _die_ Anschlüße sind wohl endgültig Geschichte.  (Komisch nur, daß auf dem Board immer noch PS/2 Anschlüße zu finden sind)
Dann sollte der Platz für die Wasserkühlung auch ausreichen....
Die Frage ist eher, ob der P55 überhaupt eine Wasserkühlung braucht. Vielleicht reicht ja der 12cm Lüfter des Sugo-05. Und direkt über dem P55 sitzt dann ja noch der Netzteilüfter.
Ich werde heute erst mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehen und mir 2-3 P55 Boards anschauen . Vielleicht haben die ja alle den gleichen Lochabstand....

/agni


----------



## Kopi80 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht wieso du für einen Unix-Server überhaupt ne WaKü brauchst.  Wenn das Ding, wie du sagst, sowieso im Lager steht ist doch selbst die Geräuschentwicklung nebensächlich. Und der Chipsatz wird definitiv keine Extrakühlung brauchen. Da ist ja nicht mal ne Grafik integriert oder sonstwas Tolles.


----------



## agni (3. Dezember 2009)

Dafür gibt es 4 Gründe:
1. Ich habe hier von früheren Bastelaktionen noch Sachen rumliegen.
2. Ich muß mir keine Sorgen wg. der Temperatur der CPU machen wenn die mal 7 Std. auf 100% läuft.
3. ...
4. haben wollen

Da ich nicht nur einen Rechner habe, gibt es langsam Platzprobleme. Also soll es ein Sugo05 werden (siehe auch Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Mini Gehäuse » Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black ) Da passen die richtig großen Kühlkörper aber nicht so einfach rein. Also bleibt nur die Wasserkühlung übrig. Ist doch ne logische Argumentationskette, oder?

/agni
P.S. von meiner Freundin hätte ich eine solche Frage vielleicht erwartet, aber doch nicht im TechnikForum PCGamesHardware 
P.P.S Ach nee, die fragt ja nur: Schatz, hast Du das Geld, dann geh los, kaufen...


----------



## Kopi80 (3. Dezember 2009)

agni schrieb:


> 3. ...
> 4. haben wollen



Aaaaaah ja. 



> Da passen die richtig großen Kühlkörper aber nicht so einfach rein.



Bla bla. Ich zeig dir mal mein Sugo05:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Not geht sogar ein Megahalems rein. Nordwand passt mit Sicherheit auch, teste ich aber erst Ende des Jahres/Anfang nächstes Jahr. Dann aber gleich auf dem neuen DFI.



> P.S. von meiner Freundin hätte ich eine solche Frage vielleicht erwartet, aber doch nicht im TechnikForum PCGamesHardware



Ps.: In einem Technikforum wie diesem erwarte ich eigentlich, dass man vor so einem kleinen Problem wie "wie bekomme ich nen großen Kühler in ein kleines Case" nicht zurückschreckt.

Aber vor allem hätte ich hier erwartet, dass man auch weiß, dass der boxed Kühler selbst für 7h Load ausreichend ist.

Und jetzt wärs schön wenn hier mal ein normaler Ton angeschlagen würde. Danke. 

Edit: Geht hier keine Thumbnailvorschau? <<< Großes Bild >>>


----------



## Norbert23 (5. Dezember 2009)

warum schreibt hier eigentlich niemand, dass es schon verfügbar ist ?
HPM-Computer - DFI LANparty MI P55-T36 DFI LANparty MI P55-T36 MID39


----------



## Kopi80 (5. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es noch nirgendwo gelistet wird. Zumindest läuft es bei Geizhals unter "Nicht erfaßte Artikel".

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.  Ich werds wohl Montag bestellen.


----------



## Lowmotion (5. Dezember 2009)

> Als Soundkarte wird hier eine Creative X-Fi verbaut.


 was bedeutet das?


Das Board entwickelt sich von den Leistungsdaten her zu einem Traum. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Boards ist es auf Overclocker und Highend ausgelegt, was man an der Qualität der Bauteile wohl deutlich merkt. Bin gespannt auf erste Overclockingergebnisse!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Dezember 2009)

Norbert23 schrieb:


> warum schreibt hier eigentlich niemand, dass es schon verfügbar ist ?
> HPM-Computer - DFI LANparty MI P55-T36 DFI LANparty MI P55-T36 MID39




Sehr fein, damit kann das Projekt Anfang des Jahres Starten


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Lowmotion schrieb:


> > Als Soundkarte wird hier eine Creative X-Fi verbaut.
> 
> 
> was bedeutet das?


Und das hast du genau wo gelesen?


----------



## Kopi80 (6. Dezember 2009)

Das könnte er z.B. von hier haben:



> Als Soundkarte wird hier eine Creative X-Fi verbaut.



Edit:

DFI selber schreibt etwas von:



> 7.1CH HD Audio with Sound Blaster X-Fi
> 
> DK P55-T3eH9 incorporates Creative X-Fi extreme fidelity technology. Users can derive enjoyment as if they are in the theater from watching movies at home. In games, the superb sounds are so real to help players locate enemies merely by listening.



Unter Spezifikationen steht aber nachwievor nur der _Realtek ALC885 High Definition audio CODEC_.

Da mir Sound relativ Schnuppe ist (und ich mich dafür somit auch nicht interessiere) die Frage: Lassen sich X-Fi Funktionen per Software realisieren?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Creative verkauft mittlerweile alle bekannten X-FI Funktionen außer EAX 5.0 als Treiberpaket für Realtek Chips an die Mobo-Hersteller. 

Die Berechnungen muss dann natürlich die CPU vornehmen und die Digital->Analog Wandlung bleibt auf Onboardsound Niveau, aber zumindest darf X-FI auf der Verpackung stehen....

Ich hatte den Passus halt nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Board hier noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Kopi80 (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Info. Dann lohnt sich das für die wahren X-Fi Liebhaber also nicht wirklich, nehme ich mal an.

Anderes Thema:

DFI plant Mini-ITX mit Sockel 1366 Bloomfield und Ibex Peak (letzter Absatz)

Ist natürlich unbestätigt, aber man stelle sich mal 6 Kerne auf so einem kleinen Board vor.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

Liebhaber des guten Tons kaufen eh keine X-FI. Fans der Effekthascherei von Creatives Treibern dürften dagegen auch mit der Onboard Implementierung auf ihre Kosten kommen.

Zum 1366 ITX:
EVGA hat schon so ein Board(und McZonk einen netten Rechner damit), da würde es ich nicht zu sehr wundern wenn DFI nachzieht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Dezember 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum 1366 ITX:
> EVGA hat schon so ein Board(und McZonk einen netten Rechner damit), da würde es ich nicht zu sehr wundern wenn DFI nachzieht.




McZonk hat nur ein uATX Board weil es kein Sockel 1366 ITX gibt


----------



## Lowmotion (6. Dezember 2009)

Also X-FI auf der Packung ... aber es ist kein ALC6xx wie bei Kopi80´s vorherigem Board. Der hört sich analog grausam an. 

6 Phasen CPU Spannungsversorgung. Wieviel braucht man? Andere Boards in dem Preisbereich haben schon 12.


----------



## Kopi80 (6. Dezember 2009)

Derzeit habe ich 4 Phasen aufm Zotac ITX Board. Die reichen auch, wenn man nicht Rekorde aufstellen will.

Ps: Ich kann bei EVGA auch nicht ein einziges ITX Board entdecken.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Dezember 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> McZonk hat nur ein uATX Board weil es kein Sockel 1366 ITX gibt


Ups, my bad.


Lowmotion schrieb:


> 6 Phasen CPU Spannungsversorgung. Wieviel braucht man? Andere Boards in dem Preisbereich haben schon 12.


Die Anzahl der Phasen sagen nicht wirklich was aus. Erst recht kann man nicht analoge Spawas mit den Digitalen vergleichen(bei letzteren sind weniger nötig).

In erster Linie erhöhen mehr Phasen mal den Verbrauch.

Zu der Frage wie viele man wirklich braucht:
Auf jeden Fall nicht sonderlich viel. Mein Q6600 lief trotz seiner 100W+ Verbrauch auch übertaktet prima mit einer vierphasigen analogen Spannungsversorgung(Abit IP35).


----------



## Lowmotion (7. Dezember 2009)

Aye, das Board sieht einfach hochwertig aus. Da hüpft das Auge mit. Aber ich überlege noch zu warten und ein I3 + Board zu nehmen.


----------



## xTc (9. Dezember 2009)

Mittlerweile ist das Board für knappe 115,00 Euro bei Mix-Computer gelistet. Versandfertig innerhalb von 48 Stunden: KLICK


----------



## Lowmotion (9. Dezember 2009)

Ebenfalls bei Alternate (wegen MIX)

Und hier gibt es einen Blog mit ersten Fotos zu Verpackung und Inhalt.


----------



## Kopi80 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mein DFI morgen von der Post abholen. War bis eben leider auf Geschäftsreise.


----------



## xTc (10. Dezember 2009)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> Ich kann mein DFI morgen von der Post abholen. War bis eben leider auf Geschäftsreise.



Freut mich für dich. Ich habe mir gerade auch ein Exemplar bestellt. Hoffe, es kommt noch passend zum Wochenende an. 

Gruß


----------



## agni (10. Dezember 2009)

Tja, mein Board ist heute angekommen!
    Leider ist der Speicher noch im "Zentrallager" von ETQ. (Wissen die nicht wie man Großhändler schreibt?)
Jetzt hoffe ich, daß ich morgen den ersten Versuchsaufbau starten kann...

/agni


----------



## Kopi80 (10. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir fehlt dann auch noch CPU und RAM. Ich kann mich nicht zwischen CL7-7-7-18 (DDR3-1066), CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) und CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) entscheiden. Zumal das Board offiziell eh nur 1333 unterstützt. Keine Ahnung ob der 1600er überhaupt drauf läuft und ob er gegenüber den andern beiden Varianten noch was bringt. Preis spielt keine Rolle.

*Update:* Die Post hat offenbar mein Paket verschlampt. In der Filiale liegt es offensichtlich nicht, obwohl ich nen Zettel im Briefkasten hatte. -.-' Die wollen mich anrufen wenn sie es gefunden haben ... bin gespannt wie lange das dauert.

*Update 2:* Board ist da. CPU und RAM fehlen noch. *Jemand nen Tip für meine RAM-Auswahl?*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00953a0of.jpg


----------



## agni (12. Dezember 2009)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> *Update 2:* Board ist da. CPU und RAM fehlen noch. *Jemand nen Tip für meine RAM-Auswahl?*
> 
> Bild: dsc00953a0of.jpg - abload.de



*G.Skill Ripjaws F3-16000CL9D-4GBRH - Memory - 4 GB ( 2 x 2 GB ) ab 100€€
*

http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_9994323/4GB-2er-Kit-G-SKILL-Ripjaws-F3-16000CL9D-4GBRH

Das war jedenfalls einer der Gewinner im (entschuldigung PCGH) Test von Hardwareluxx 1/2010 S.42

Die Streifen haben auf dem Papier gute Werte. Auf die Schnelle mit 1333Mhz, 6 6 6 18 eingestellt,  lief der 5te Test von MemTest86 durch (bei dem Test knallt es am ehesten). Die Einstellungen im BIOS sind nicht so einfach wie bei meinen Gigabyte-Boards. Da muß man sich wohl länger einarbeiten. Aber ich übertakte auch nur zum Spaß, wenn das System im Gehäuse ist, wird alles wieder auf Anfang gestellt.

Laut HWLuxx sollen hohe Frequenzen (die Streifen können 2000MHz auf dem Papier und 2200 mit 1.75V) für das Gespann P55/i7 optimal seien.
Und da wesentlich langsamere Streifen auch nur 15€ bis 20€ preiswerter sind habe ich bei meinen ersten DDR3-Streifen auf die G.Skill gesetzt.

Leider unterstützt FreeBSD 8.0-Release den Netzwerkcontroller nicht. In den neuesten Sourcen ist er aber drin. Also ist das Wochenende gerettet; Treiberbasteln ist angesagt 

/agni
P.S. Das rote G.Skill Logo wird von den roten 7-Segment-Anzeigen angeleuchtet. Sieht nett aus.


----------



## Kopi80 (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok. Danke für die Antwort. Problem ist nur, dass ich 2x4 Riegel einbauen will.  Da bleibt eh nur G.Skill zur Auswahl. Ich denke ich werde dann die 1600er nehmen und schauen ob sie auf dem Board laufen. Bei 775 Systemen hat ne hohe Frequenz ja fast gar nix gebracht wegen dem FSB. Da waren Timings ja wichtiger.

Edit: Heißt das eigentlich, dass dein ITX System jetzt schon komplett ist?

Edit 2: Ich glaube hier hatte sich schon jemand nach den Abmessungen für den Chipsatzkühler erkundigt? Hab grad mal nachgemessen.

Maße: 37,5 x 37,5mm (+-0,5mm), Lochabstand 52,5mm (+-0,5mm)

Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey Kopi80!

Also kleinen Gegenleistung für deinen "Kundendienst" (Insiderwitz).
Bei der RAM-Sache kann ich dir eventuell weiterhelfen. Ich bastele jetzt schon ein knappes Jahr an einem Core i7-System (Bloomfield, X58) rum.

Zu den Timings. Du kannst mit dem Lynnfield sehr gut an den RAMs rumtakten. 
Besser als mit Bloomfield, btw..
Ich empfehle dir, erstmal einen schönen stabilen hohen Takt zu finden (am besten 1600 MHz, wenn die RAMs es mitmachen auch 1850MHz. Krume Zwischenwerte sind nicht mehr so einfach wie bei LGA 775. Außerdem kannste nicht mehr als 1,65 Volt geben, ohne das RAMs und Speichercontroler das zeitliche segnen. 
Wenn du deinen max. Takt gefunden hast, dann senk die Timings. 
Lynnfield fährt nämlich sowohl auf niedrige Timing als auch auf hohe Taktraten ab. Der beste Kompromiss für den Dauerbetrieb besteht bei den meisten aus einer Taktfrequenz von knapp 1600 und Latenzen mit 7-7-7-19. Kannst dein Glück auch mit mehr Takt probieren, erfahrungsgemäß tuen sich die meisten RAMs da aber sehr schwer. Zumal sie mit hohem Takt eher zu Instabilitäten neigen als mit niedrigen Latenzen. 

Bei weiteren Fragen dazu stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Und um deine Empfehlung umzusetzen frage ich jetzt einfach ganz unpassend hier mitten rein:
*Hat einer von den Aufrüstern zufällig noch ein Zotac GeForce 9300 ITX rumliegen, dass er mir verkaufen möchte??*
Ich will mir aus meinem Zweit-PC auch einen ITX-LAN-PC bauen und für einen kompletten Neubau fehlt mir das Geld, daher Umrüstung.
Bei Interesse hier im Thread oder besser via PN!

EDIT: Nochmal zu den RAMs.
1600 MHz sind noch aus einem anderen Grund praktisch. 
Wenn du nämlich einen Speicherteiler von 1:8, eine BLCK 200 und einen Multi von 20 einstellst, erreichst du glatt 4 GHz bei 1600 MHz Ramtakt. Die meisten Lynnfield schaffen das bei einer moderaten Spannungserhöhung von 0,05 bis 0,12 Volt. UNd selbst dann kann man sie noch mit einem guten Luftkühler auf Temperatur halten (wie deinem Scythe Mugen 2). Hab letztens genauso eine Config für einen Kumpel gebaut (allerdings auf einem ATX-Board). Core i5 750 mit Ximatek Red Scorpoin. Die CPU brauchte dafür genau 0,07 Volt mehr.


----------



## agni (15. Dezember 2009)

Um das ganze hier nicht einschlafen zu lassen:

Das Board liegt auf dem Schreibtisch, Netzteil vom Sugo05 daneben, die Velociraptor ist angeschlossen und FreeBSD ist beim "make buildkernel".

Das hat auf einem AMD Athlon II 605e ca 8,5 bis 9 Minuten gedauert. Jetzt dauert es um die 5 Minuten. Die CPU ist die meiste Zeit 85%-100% ausgelastet. Feine Sache!

Wenn alles gut geht habe ich in 10 minuten einen funktionierenden NIC. Danach werde ich mal sehen wie heiß die Kiste mit dem boxed Lüfter wird. Morgen sollen dann die Wasserkühlungsgeschichten von Aquatuning ankommen. Am Wochenende wird das dann locker auf dem Schreibtisch aufgebaut. Dann werde ich mal sehen, wie weit man an den Taktschrauben drehen kann 

Über Weihnachten kommt dann alles in ein Sugo05, die Taktschrauben werden wieder zurückgedreht und alle Schrauben werden versiegelt. Das System soll arbeiten! An dem soll nicht, soll NICHT!!!,  rumgeschraubt werden. (Mal sehen, ob ich das durchhalte)

/agni
P.S. Danke für den Schraubenabstand, aber der P55iger scheint wirklich kalt zu bleiben. Ich werde es jetzt erst mal mit der passiven Kühlung versuchen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Dezember 2009)

Zur RAM Frage.
Ich habe vor mir Folgendes Kit drauf zu setzen:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

+Billig
+1,5V Spannung (bleiben Kühler !?)
+niedrige Latenzen

-"nur" DDR3-1333

Was meint ihr dazu? OC ist mit dem Sys nur zaghaft geplant (~3GHz denk ich mal).

MfG D!


----------



## Lowmotion (15. Dezember 2009)

1333 und 7er Timings... ich würde wetten, dass 1600 und 9er Timings kein Problem sein würden.


----------



## xTc (16. Dezember 2009)

So, mein Board ist nun auch angekommen. Ich werde es am Wochenende mal ablichten und Bilder für den Sammelthread machen. 

Optisch ist es echt schick und die Größe ist einfach klasse.  Total handlich.


----------



## Kopi80 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ach falls Bilder benötigt werden könnte ich jetzt schon ein beisteuern. 

Was fändet ihr denn am interessantesten?


----------



## Bummsbirne (17. Dezember 2009)

hmm bilder....am besten vom oc


----------



## Kopi80 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja das mit dem OC wird so eine Sache ... hier gibt es mal ein Review vom Board 
inklusive Over(-*kill*)Clocking:

DFI LanParty MI P55-T36 Mini ITX Living Review - Clunk's Forums.

Ps: CPU und RAM sind inzwischen bestellt. Der RAM wird aber wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen (nicht lagernd - Liefertermin unbekannt).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Dezember 2009)

Übertreibt es nicht mit dem OC kann man da nur sagen 

Naja, so ein Mini Board ist dafür einfach nicht gemacht, ganz klar ^^


----------



## Lowmotion (21. Dezember 2009)

Das Mainboard ist mit sämtlichen OC Features ausgestattet, die es gibt. Und dann sind es auch nur 1.38 Volt, wobei Intel die Specs bis 1.4 definiert. Das ist nicht normal.


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2009)

Fotos für den Startpost #1


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2009)

Fotos für den Startpost #2


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Dezember 2009)

Feine Bilder xtc 

Hat schon wer Erfahrung mit den Temperaturen in nem kleinem Case wie dem Sugo ??


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke.

Bin noch nicht zum testen gekommen. Board liegt hier immernoch so rum. Ich werde die CPU mal am Wochenende umbauen und schauen wie es läuft.

Zu Temperaturen hab ich noch keine Erfahrung. Als Kühler werd ich wohl auf Corsair's Hydro H50 zurückgreifen.



Gruß


----------



## niCe' (3. Januar 2010)

Das Board :


----------



## Kopi80 (4. Januar 2010)

Tagebuch gibts auf meinem PC.  Nein ernsthaft, im Moment kommt mein Projekt nur schleppend voran.

1. Sind über die Feiertage so einige Bestellungen/Überweisungen verschlampt worden. -> Teile fehlen
2. Lassen die neuen Grafikkarten auf sich warten (Ati kaum lieferbar, Nvidia nichtmal vorgestellt)
3. Fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit (berufliche Gründe).

Sobald sich die Situation bessert nehm ich das mal ernsthaft in Angriff, aber so würde sich das für die Leser auch kaum lohnen. Somit staubt das Board wohl noch ne Weile vor sich hin.


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,

weiss jemand zufällig ob ein core i3 auf dem board erkannt wird ?
Klar... grafik wird logischerweise nicht funktionieren...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. Januar 2010)

juhu 



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> gerne bestätigen wir Ihren Auftrag XXXXXX mit der Rechnungsnummer XXXX vom 04.01.2010, der heute an die Spedition übergeben wurde. Der Gesamtwert beträgt 204,75 Euro.
> 
> ...




Das ging ma flott. 
Heute morgen bestellt, Paypal bezahlt und ist schon unterwegs, obwohl es eigentlich nicht verfügbar sein sollte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2010)

Doppelpost FTW!

Die Post war da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt fehlt nur noch die CPU ​


----------



## Kopi80 (5. Januar 2010)

@ W!ldGunM@n

Gründsätzlich würd ich ja sagen. Kann aber sein, dass es dafür erst ein neues BIOS geben muss. Auf der HP von DFI werden ja nur 3 CPUs (i5-750, i7-860, i7-870) als überhaupt kompatibel angegeben. Aber grundsätzlich neue Instruktionen/Funktionen sollten die 32nm CPUs ja nicht haben?! Vielleicht mal bei DFI anfragen wie es mit der zukünftigen Kompatibilität ausieht?

@ D!str(+)yer

Du Glücklicher. Ich warte noch auf CPU und RAM. Ich fang gleich an zu weinen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2010)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer
> 
> Du Glücklicher. Ich warte noch auf CPU und RAM. Ich fang gleich an zu weinen.




Ich warte ja auch noch auf CPU


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (6. Januar 2010)

@ kopi80: danke erstmal für deine Meinung... werd ich, hoffe ich, morgen rausfinden... Board und Ram habe ich schon... nur noch die CPU lässt auf sich warten... obwohl die ja seit Montag unterwegs ist...

Übrigens... ich weiß ned obs schon bekannt ist, es gibt mittlerweile ein beta bios auf der dfi seite, wo man keine "zu gefährlich hohen" Spannungen mehr einstellen kann...


----------



## Kopi80 (6. Januar 2010)

Ja mir ist das mit dem BIOS schon bekannt. Wichtig wäre aber dass der TE das Beta BIOS unbedingt in den Startpost aufnimmt (mit explizitem Hinweis auf die Overclocking Problematik). Wieterhin wäre es grandios alte Treiber/BIOSe immer bei einem OneClickHoster bereitzustellen, falls eine neuere Treiberversion mal Probleme macht.

Ich bin gespannt ob dein i3 läuft. Toi toi toi.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal, hat das Board keinen Temperatur Sensor!?
Ich bekomme für das Board nirgends Temperaturen angezeigt


----------



## Kopi80 (6. Januar 2010)

Also im BIOS sollten sie auf jeden Fall angezeigt werden. Schau da mal nach. Und mit welcher Software liest du sie denn aus?



> Positiv hervorzuheben ist die Möglichkeit der Speicherung von vier Overclocking-Profilen sowie einige *direkt ausgelesene Spannungen und Temperaturen* wie zum Beispiel VCore oder CPU-Temperatur im Spanungsmenü.



Quelle


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2010)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> Also im BIOS sollten sie auf jeden Fall angezeigt werden. Schau da mal nach. Und mit welcher Software liest du sie denn aus?
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle




Mit dem Bios muss ich mich gleich mal befassen 
Bin froh das ich alles in das case bekommen hab 

Ich hab dafür Everest Home. Kann natürlich sein, das Everest das Brett noch noch kennt.


----------



## donlucas (6. Januar 2010)

Also, wir haben uns noch nicht so mit dem Board beschäftigt, da wir noch mit Bauarbeiten am Casemod zu tun haben, aber wir haben die temps spontan mit speedfan ausgelesen und festgestellt dass das schlimmste die PWm-Temperature ist ( ich denke das sind die Spawas und die dürften schon 100°C mitmachen, allerdings waren die bei uns @ 123 V und 3,6 GHz schnell auf 87°C und bei 1,3V is der Pc (vermutlich) wegen dieser Temperatur ausgestiegen.

Also Speedfan installieren und auf die Temperature2 achten...


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2010)

Speedfan liest immer den Rohwert, da könnte durchaus noch ein Offset fehlen. Einfach mal mit der DFI Software(gibt doch bestimmt auch für das Board hier einen "Smart Guardian") nachsehen und dann Speedfan entsprechend einstellen  .


----------



## donlucas (7. Januar 2010)

Also der wert entsprach sehr genau dem bios... 
wir ham das unkonventionell überürüft in dem wir nen reset gemacht haben und sofort ins bios gegangen sind (etwas unkonventionell)

Was an software von DFI bei ist kann ich noch nciht sagen, da wir kein laufwerk dran hatten...


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (7. Januar 2010)

Also... heute ist mein core i3 gekommen... er wird ohne probleme auf dem Board erkannt... sogar mit dem Auslieferungsbios


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2010)

W!ldGunM@n schrieb:


> Also... heute ist mein core i3 gekommen... er wird ohne probleme auf dem Board erkannt... sogar mit dem Auslieferungsbios




Schön 
Welchen i3 haste den druf?


@ all
weiß schon wer ob der Scythe Big Shuriken auf das Board passt ohne irgendwo an zu ecken?


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (7. Januar 2010)

den 530er... das beta bios kann ich ned empfehlen, da beim i3 der fsb nur noch bis 170 geht... danach kommt wieder 133...auch fehlen versch. Optionen... speziell zum übertakten.
Der i3 rennt jetzt mit 170x22 (also mit 3,75GHz) ohne irgendeine Spannung angehoben zu haben seit über 2h Primestable


----------



## donlucas (7. Januar 2010)

Hast du denn alle Spannungen fixiert oder auf auto belassen? 

Weil dann könnte es sein dass er paar spannungen anhebt...

Aber wenn er schon 2  Stunden Stabil bleibt... 

Bei uns isser bei höheren Spannungen ausgegangen...


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (7. Januar 2010)

donlucas schrieb:


> Hast du denn alle Spannungen fixiert oder auf auto belassen?
> 
> Weil dann könnte es sein dass er paar spannungen anhebt...
> 
> ...



ich hab alle spannungen auf auto belassen... anheben tut sich da keine... das einzige was ich eingeschaltet habe ist Load Line Calibration.


----------



## donlucas (7. Januar 2010)

Is völlig okay, sogar vorteilhaft, wenn man nicht in einem Vcore bereich ist, der die CPU gefährlich ausreizt...


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (7. Januar 2010)

ich übertakte eh nur ohne die spannungen für die cpu zu erhöhen... der rechner ist 24/7 an und da möchte ich auf die stromspartechniken nicht verzichten... außerdem sind mir die 3,75ghz genug... im vergleich zu meinen q8200 ein quantensprung


----------



## Kopi80 (8. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @ all
> weiß schon wer ob der Scythe Big Shuriken auf das Board passt ohne irgendwo an zu ecken?





			
				pescA (FDLXX) schrieb:
			
		

> Von Rückseite (Anschlüsse) bis Kühler: 28
> Von Grafikkarte (PCB) bis Kühler: knapp 40
> Von hinterem Rand des Board zum Kühler: 25
> Der Kühler steht über das Board über: 5
> Zwischen Kühler (ohne Lüfter) und NT: 40



Zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand im Sugo05 sind ca. 4-5mm Platz laut pascAs Aussage.

@ W!ldGunM@n

Schmucke Geschichte! Gibts von dir noch ein paar Bilder?


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. Januar 2010)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> @ W!ldGunM@n
> 
> Schmucke Geschichte! Gibts von dir noch ein paar Bilder?



was möchtest du denn gerne sehen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2010)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> Zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand im Sugo05 sind ca. 4-5mm Platz laut pascAs Aussage.




Kann man davon irgendwo auch Bilder sehen ?


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. Januar 2010)

Was mich wundert bei dem Board ist, das mir die pciex Bandbreite nie als x16 angezeigt wird... mal ist es nur x1... mal x8... beim zocken merke ich allerdings davon nix.
GPU-Z sagt mir: "Power saving features may affect the results displayed" allerdings habe ich sowohl im Geforce Treiber als auch in windows 7 die Features mal deaktiviert... keine Änderung...


----------



## Kopi80 (8. Januar 2010)

@ W!ldGunM@n

Wo siehst du das denn mit der schwankenden PCIE Breite? BIOS oder unter Windows?

Fotos vom eingebauten Board samt Kühllösung wären schön.  Und ein CPUZ Screen mit den 3,75GHz wär auch schön (auch wenn ich dir das aufs Wort glaube).

@ D!str(+)yer

Da kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. Aber vllt. kann man dir im Forumdeluxx weiterhelfen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2010)

W!ldGunM@n schrieb:


> Was mich wundert bei dem Board ist, das mir die pciex Bandbreite nie als x16 angezeigt wird... mal ist es nur x1... mal x8... beim zocken merke ich allerdings davon nix.
> GPU-Z sagt mir: "Power saving features may affect the results displayed" allerdings habe ich sowohl im Geforce Treiber als auch in windows 7 die Features mal deaktiviert... keine Änderung...




Das ist komisch.
Bei sind es 16 lanes PCX 2.0


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. Januar 2010)

So hier mal cpu-z validation...KLICK!

Fotos folgen noch... muss erst noch bissl die Kabel aufräumen 

Das mit der Bandbreite sehe ich unter Windows mit div. Tools (z.b. GPU-Z)

tja... warum es mir so angezeigt wird... keine Ahnung... ich sollte vielleicht mal win 7 neu aufsetzen...


----------



## Kopi80 (8. Januar 2010)

Sieht gut aus.  Freu michauf weitere Bilder. Möglicherweise ein Fehler von GPUZ?

Mal was anderes: Bist du auch bei Computerbase unterwegs und hast folgendes  Zitat zum Besten gegben? (ich komme da wegen dem Avatar drauf)



> zur fehlenden onboard grafik des dfi... es wird bald ne steckkarte für den pciex erscheinen die wohl die grafik umsetzen kann...


Falls ja, kannst du hier mal was genaueres mit Quellen posten? Wär vllt. ganz sinnvoll für den Startpost.


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. Januar 2010)

obs ein fehler von gpu-z ist, keine ahnung... rivatuner zeigt auch das gleiche...

Das hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen (Standardspruch ) nee, wirklich... aber wo weiß ich auch nimmer... aber ich weiß, das es sowas mal von asrock gegeben hat... also kann an dem gerücht durchaus was dran sein.


----------



## coma1976 (8. Januar 2010)

moin
wollte mal wissen bei welchen bios einstellungen ihr den proßessorkühler laufen laßt?
meiner(scythe shuriken) dreht  mir  zu hoch und somit zu laut....


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (8. Januar 2010)

coma1976 schrieb:


> moin
> wollte mal wissen bei welchen bios einstellungen ihr den proßessorkühler laufen laßt?
> meiner(scythe shuriken) dreht  mir  zu hoch und somit zu laut....



also meinen hab ich auf "20" gedrosselt... läuft somit bei 1200U/min.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Januar 2010)

@coma1976 und W!ldGunM@n :
Ihr habt jetzt eine zweite Chance das genauer zu klären, versaut es nicht  .

*Spam entfern*


----------



## coma1976 (9. Januar 2010)

@olstyle sry war nur etwas sauer weil der post etwas unpräzise und ohne erklärung war!

@wildgunman erläuter mir das mal etwas genauer bitte thx


----------



## Kopi80 (13. Januar 2010)

Kann bitte mal jemand checken ob ich der einzige Depp bin, der mit ner USB-Tastatur nicht ins BIOS kommt? Ich hab irgendwie keinen Bock mir jetzt extra noch nen USB/PS2 Adapter kaufen zu müssen. 

Hab sogar unter stundenlagem Fummeln (bei eingebautem Megahalems und Grafikkarte) die Jumper für USB auf Wake-On-USB gesetzt. Hat aber nix gebracht. Außer dreifach gebrochenen Fingern.


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (13. Januar 2010)

Hmm... das Problem hatte ich auch als ich das board das 1. mal in betrieb genommen habe. Mit usb keyboard ging gar nix. Hab dann ne alten PS/2 Tastatur drangehangen, bin ins bios und dort wieder mit F10 (speichern) raus und seitdem wird die usb tastatur erkannt und komm damit ins bios.


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2010)

So, hab mein Board mittlerweile mal aufgebaut. Es lag ja nur vier Wochen in der Ecke. 

Positiv ist, das auch Xeon-CPUs laufen. 


MFG


----------



## Kopi80 (13. Januar 2010)

W!ldGunM@n schrieb:


> Hmm... das Problem hatte ich auch als ich das board das 1. mal in betrieb genommen habe.



Dann muss ich mir von der Arbeit wohl mal eine Tastatur ausborgen.  Wer macht bloß son Mist?! Tzä! +motz+


----------



## coma1976 (13. Januar 2010)

mein board ging ohne probs per usb...


----------



## Kopi80 (13. Januar 2010)

An welchem Port denn und hattest du irgendwas an den Jumpern geändert oder sonstwas geändert? Ich kann machen was ich will, klappt nich.


----------



## Norbert23 (16. Januar 2010)

so, habe das Board auch gerade "ausgepackt". Was mir fehlt, ist eine Anleitung / Erklärung
für das Bios. Auf der Web-Seite habe ich auch nichts gefunden. Weiss jemand von euch, wo ich
so etwas bekomme ?

gruß Norbert


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (30. Januar 2010)

Also, ich habe heute mal cod5 nebenher laufen lassen (ist ein guter stabilitätstest für die CPU ) und hab unter cpu-z folgende Phänomene festgestellt... Meine cpu ist ein core i3 530 der mit 22x173mhz bei mir läuft... 
Das erste phänomen ist, obwohl der i3 einen max. Multi von 22 hat keinen turbomodus besitzt, das der multi ab und zu auf 23, sogar sehr selten auf 24 (!) springt ?!?... das zweite...auch der busspeed springt ab und zu von 173 mhz auf 177mhz... dadurch ist es sehr schwer das teil océd stabil zu bekommen... speedstep,eist und ht sind aktiviert, vt ist deaktiviert... konnte jemand das gleiche beobachten ?

EDIT: heute ist der multi sogar auf 25 gesprungen, was nen sofort freeze zur folge hatte


----------



## Kopi80 (31. Januar 2010)

Die BCLK-Sprünge hab ich auch schon erlebt. Obwohl ich 149er gefahren hab ging es schonmal auf 145 runter. Bei Standardtakt ging es von 133 auch schonmal auf 129 runter. CPU ist ein i7 870. Mit dem Multi hatte ich allerdings keine Probleme.

@ Norbert23

http://img.lanparty.tw/Upload/Manual/CM/MIP55T36Genie.pdf

Detaillierter gibts AFAIK nicht.


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (31. Januar 2010)

Kopi80 schrieb:


> Die BCLK-Sprünge hab ich auch schon erlebt. Obwohl ich 149er gefahren hab ging es schonmal auf 145 runter. Bei Standardtakt ging es von 133 auch schonmal auf 129 runter. CPU ist ein i7 870. Mit dem Multi hatte ich allerdings keine Probleme.
> 
> @ Norbert23
> 
> ...



Ja... den biosguide kenn ich... der ist ja mal gar nix...der wird norbert auch net wirklich helfen 
Zu meinen Problem: ich denke, das wird ein bug im bios sein...


----------



## ShaIsm (10. Februar 2010)

Hi zusammen,

hab ohne mich genauer zu informieren aufs neue Bios geupdated und nun gemerkt, das die CPU Voltage Option nun fehlt. Hab die alte Version vom Startpost runtergeladen, allerdings sagt er mir hier, dass die ROM ID falsch sei. Sowohl beim beim DOS update, als auch im Windows Update Programm.

Hat jemand anders schonmal diese Version geflasht?
Wie kann ich wieder zum alten Bios zurück, brauch die CPU Voltage Option zwecks undervolting. 

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Habe bei Afudos die Hardcore Variante gewählt und den Flash einfach ohne ROM ID Check gemacht, weil die ROM ID eg. übereingestimmt hat. Hat glücklicherweise geklappt. Einfach in die Autoexec.bat noch /X als Parameter zu AFUDOS hinzufügen.


----------



## W!ldGunM@n (13. Februar 2010)

Also, ich habe das aktuelle Betabios installiert und muss sagen, endlich mal ein stabiles bios (cpu voltage option ist bei mir sichtbar, habe nen core i3), es wurden viele bugs behoben die ich auch hatte... z.b. pcie anbindung war bei mir nie 16x immer nur 8x oder gar 1x.
Des weiteren wird mein speicher jetzt richtig erkannt und die Kaltstartprobleme bei oc sind auch endlich weg. es wurde auch endlich eine pcie frequency option hinzugefügt.
Das einzige manko ist, das ich den FSB nur noch bis 170mhz anheben kann, der i3 verträgt noch deutlich mehr.
Dafür ist jetzt das oc stabil und der multi springt net mehr sonstwo hin...


----------



## ShaIsm (13. Februar 2010)

Es hat nicht zufällig einer von euch eine Intel Postville SSD an dem Mainboard hängen, bzw. kann folgende Fehler reproduzieren. Weiss nämlich nicht ob es ein Defekt des Boardes ist oder ob es normal ist.

1.
Unzwar kann ich Windows XP auf Teufel komm raus nicht vernünftig installieren. Egal ob von USB Stick oder CD. Auf einem S775 System mit der SSD hats wunderbar geklappt. Auf dem DFI mit i7 860 kommt immer nachdem ersten Neustart bei der XP Installation der Fehler:

Fehlermeldung "Die Datei 'Asms' auf Windows XP  Professional CD-Rom wird benötigt" bei der Installation von Windows XP

Wenn ich dort dann manuell den Pfad D:\I386 eingebe läuft er weiter. Dieser Dialog kommt noch einige male mit anderen Dateien, allerdings scheint er die Dateien nicht wirklich anzunehmen und das installierte Windows ist total kahl. Kein Internet Explorer, garnichts. Sogut wie alle Dienste deaktiviert, manuell aktivieren macht sie auch nicht richtig fit etc.

Hat jemand von euch Windows XP auf seinem System und hatte ähnliche Probleme?

2.
Windows 7 64 Bit lässt sich hingegen ganz normal installieren, allerdings habe ich unter HDTach und HDTune katastrophale Werte. 

http://www.abload.de/img/hdtach8s4i.jpg
Das waren bis jetzt die besten Werte, die ich hinbekommen habe. Mit Intel Storage Driver fallen sie noch weiter runter und hängen schon bei 180MB/s fest.

Atto und Crystal Disk Mark sind hingegen normal. Fehler gibt es auch mit den DFI Tools die ab Werk dabei sind. Diese sind allerdings weg, wenn ich im Bios von AHCI auf IDE stelle. Die Performance der Festplatte bleibt aber schlecht. 

Alles ganz komisch.
Meint ihr, dass irgendwas defekt ist? Board ist nagelneu.


UPDATE:
Alle Fehler sind weg, sobald Intels C-STATE im Bios deaktiviert ist. Hatte immer Optimal Defaults geladen, dort wird es aktiviert.


----------



## NigtS (27. Februar 2010)

Hi, würde gerne eine i5 750 CPU, Team Elite Group DDR 3 2x2GB Kit 1333 Mhz Ram, MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk und Be Quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-430W Netzteil ATX 2.3 mit dem Board verbauen und würde gerne wissen ob ihr das sinnvoll findet.

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem kleinen passenden Gehäuse sowie einer Alternative zum boxed Lüfter.

Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir was vorschlagen könntet.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. Februar 2010)

Hi NigtS,

als Case würde ich dir das Silverstone SST-SG05B Sugo inkl. 300W Netzteil - black vorschlagen. Da ist ein 300W Netzteil bei. Das reicht dicke aus 

Als CPU Kühler ist der Scythe Big Shuriken wohl die beste Wahl.


Bei dem Gehäuse der Nachteil ist auf jeden Fall das man SLIM Laufwerke benutzen muss.
Ansonsten TOP


----------



## Norbert23 (15. März 2010)

hat hier zufällig jemand eine Anleitung um das Bios unter DOS zu flashen ?
Habe mir mit dem HP-Tool einen bootbaren USB-Stick erstellt, weis aber nicht, was 
genau ich eintippen muß.

gruß
Norbert


----------



## Chebu (23. April 2010)

Einfach das aktuelle BIOS als ZIP runterladen und auf dem Stick entpacken. Das Archiv enthält auch eine AUTOEXEC.BAT, so dass der Flashvorgang unmittelbar nach dem Boot gestartet wird.


----------



## Chebu (23. April 2010)

OMG... Ich sehe gerade, dass der letzte Post vom 15.03. ist... *schnarch*

Noch ne Frage:

Ist das aktuelle BIOS tatsächlich auf eine max Vcore von 1,25v beschränkt oder kann man die höheren Werte freischalten?


----------



## Norbert23 (29. April 2010)

so

habe es endlich geschafft. Nachdem ich nicht verhindern konnte, dass das Bios
vom DFI ständig die CPU hoch getaktet hat und ich ständig Abstürze hatte. Da war
noch nicht mal Windows installiert. Ist ne Frechheit, was sich DFI da erlaubt hat.
Habe dann unter DOS das Bios geflasht und dann ging es. Habe jetzt erstmal Vcore
auf 1,200 fest und Turbo aus. Werde die nächste Zeit OC testen. Bin aber erstmal froh,
dass die Kiste läuft. 
Temperaturen: CPU idle: 26 bis 28, CPU Prime 47-49 Grad. 
Chipsatz um die 40 und PWM zwischen 40 und 45. Alles mit Wakü.


----------



## Chebu (29. April 2010)

Hast du die PWMs auch mit WaKü ausgestattet? Wie kühlst du die anfälligen Bauteile auf der Rückseite?


----------



## Norbert23 (29. April 2010)

PWMs ohne Kühlung. Passt ja nichts drauf. Muß mal sehen, wie die sich beim OC verhalten, ansonsten
kommt ein schmaler Lüfter unter das Board. Wäre aber aufwendig, da ich schneiden müßte.
@Chebu
Hast du schon Erfahrung mit OC gemacht und welche Werte wichtig sind ?

Norbert


----------



## Chebu (29. April 2010)

Geht so... Ich habe erstmal ein BIOS vom letzten Jahr geflashed, um ohne Einschränkungen testen zu können. 200 MHz BCLK mit nem i5-750 waren schon lediglich durch mit Anhebung der VTT um 0,1V möglich. Speicher lief dann auf DDR3-2000 1T CL9.

Das Problem ist, dass die Spannungsversorgung ziemlich schnell Schaden nimmt, wenn mans übertreibt. HIER ist ein gues Review mit Anleitung wie man sein Board kaputt kriegt...


----------



## Norbert23 (29. April 2010)

habe jetzt 40 Minuten prime laufen, und die PWMs werden schon richtig heiß (90 Grad). Ohne OC.
Habe im Moment auch null Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Trotzdem dürfen die Dinger doch nicht abkochen.
Werde mal mit der V-Core runter. Was schätz du sollte reichen bei max. 160 BCLK ?


----------



## Chebu (30. April 2010)

Da möchte ich mal behaupten reichen die Standard-Settings bzw. kannst du eher versuchen zu undervolten....

Damit das Board nicht abraucht hat DFI nur noch die "beschnittenen" BIOS-Versionen auf dem Server.


----------



## glx (2. Mai 2010)

Norbert23 schrieb:


> habe jetzt 40 Minuten prime laufen, und die PWMs werden schon richtig heiß (90 Grad). Ohne OC.
> Habe im Moment auch null Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Trotzdem dürfen die Dinger doch nicht abkochen.
> Werde mal mit der V-Core runter. Was schätz du sollte reichen bei max. 160 BCLK ?



40 Minuten Prime? Mein PC ging mit dem Release-BIOS nach ca. 90 Sekunden mit ner PWM-Temperatur von knapp 110°C aus O_o .. Prozessor ist ein i7 860 ohne OC. Mit dem aktuellen BIOS gehts einigermasen, aber werden immernoch übertrieben heis. Kühlkörper passen da ja nicht drauf leider, oder hat jemand was passendes dafür gefunden?
Hab mir schon ein grösseres Gehäuse bestellt, da das System in einem Sugo-06 irgendwie sowieso unkühlbar ist.

Hat es eigentlich jemand geschafft, die RAMs auf 1600MHz laufen zu lassen? Bei mir startet da immer nichtmal das BIOS  ..


----------



## Andi92 (2. Mai 2010)

hi mal ne frage gibt es für das Board einen passenden Waserkühler?


----------



## Norbert23 (2. Mai 2010)

mal eine Frage zum Bios:

meine CPU läuft jetzt bei 160 BCLK Turbo aus bei 1.1 Volt.
Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass sich der Strom im idle trotzdem runterregelt.
Takt wird runter geregelt. Wenn ich Volt auf autom. stehen lasse, regelt sich die Volt-Zahl auch runter.


----------



## Chebu (3. Mai 2010)

Laut BIOS-Guide muss dafür Super VID aktiviert werden.



Andi92 schrieb:


> hi mal ne frage gibt es für das Board einen passenden Waserkühler?


 
Lochabstand ist etwa 53-54 mm. Musst du mal schauen, ob du welche findest. Allerdings muss der P55 nicht wirklich mit Wasser gekühlt werden...


----------



## Chebu (3. Mai 2010)

glx schrieb:


> 40 Minuten Prime? Mein PC ging mit dem Release-BIOS nach ca. 90 Sekunden mit ner PWM-Temperatur von knapp 110°C aus O_o .. Prozessor ist ein i7 860 ohne OC. Mit dem aktuellen BIOS gehts einigermasen, aber werden immernoch übertrieben heis. Kühlkörper passen da ja nicht drauf leider, oder hat jemand was passendes dafür gefunden?
> Hab mir schon ein grösseres Gehäuse bestellt, da das System in einem Sugo-06 irgendwie sowieso unkühlbar ist.
> 
> Hat es eigentlich jemand geschafft, die RAMs auf 1600MHz laufen zu lassen? Bei mir startet da immer nichtmal das BIOS  ..


 
Der Teiler für DDR3-1600 funktioniert nicht. Wurde auch aus den aktuellen BIOS'sen entfernt.

Als Kühlkörper für die PWMs habe ich mir DIESE bestellt. Für die Rückseite werde ich noch mit einer Kupferplatte und Wärmeleitpads zur Wärmeabfuhr experimentieren.


----------



## glx (3. Mai 2010)

Chebu schrieb:


> Der Teiler für DDR3-1600 funktioniert nicht. Wurde auch aus den aktuellen BIOS'sen entfernt.
> 
> Als Kühlkörper für die PWMs habe ich mir DIESE bestellt. Für die Rückseite werde ich noch mit einer Kupferplatte und Wärmeleitpads zur Wärmeabfuhr experimentieren.



Ah ok .. Wo müssen die denn überall drauf? Auf diese viereckigen Teile, auf denen 'R23' steht, oder?


----------



## Norbert23 (3. Mai 2010)

also ich kann 1600 auswählen. Aber erst seit dem ich den BCLK auf 160
erhöht habe. Bein Start zeigt er zwar 1330 an, laut CPU-Z steht er auf 1600.
Ich habe übrigens einen Chipsatz Kühler von Watercool. Der passt genau.
@Chebu wir hatten mal im Luxx per PN kommuniziert (melle23)

gruß


----------



## Chebu (3. Mai 2010)

Hi, Melle! 

Den RAM-Multi, den du meinst ist schon der DDR3-1333. CPU-Z gibt ein FSB zu RAM-Verhältnis von 2:10 aus. Bei DDR3-1600 (mit Standard-BCLK) wären es 2:12.

@glx: Nein, auf die flachen Mosfets dadrüber (I/O-Panel oben) und alle anderen im Dunstkreis der CPU und bestenfalls auch eingekürzt auf der Rückseite.


----------



## Norbert23 (3. Mai 2010)

Super-VID war übrigens richtig. Habe jetzt bei 160 Takt 1,100 bei Last und 0,9 im Idle. Turbo ist aus.
In Windows sind das dann 1,08 bzw. 0,88. Damit kann ich erstmal leben.
Also dann läuft doch mein 1600er Ram jetzt richtig ?

gruß


----------



## Chebu (4. Mai 2010)

Ja, jetzt läuft er richtig. Aber es gibt im Auslieferungs-BIOS einen RAM-Multi mit dem man auch bei normalem Bustakt von 133 MHz den Speicher auf DDR3-1600 fahren konnte. Nur leider funktioniert der nicht.


----------



## glx (7. Mai 2010)

Mit dem aktuellsten BIOS läuft der Speicher auch mit 1600MHz 
http://img.7pics.info/cpuz-001_31c.jpg


----------



## Chebu (7. Mai 2010)

Seltsam, der DDR3-1600_multi wurde mir aber nicht angezeigt.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr mir mal Vergleichswerte geben für die Chipsatz Temperatur?

Seid dem letzten update von Everest kann ich endlich dort die anderen Temperaturen auslesen und da bin ich beim Primen schon recht flott bei 60°C+


Wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Norbert23 (20. Mai 2010)

ist normal. Aber er geht nicht so extrem hoch wie die PWM`s.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Mai 2010)

Okay...
Da werd ich mir aber doch mal was überlegen.
Das ist mir was zu heiß 

Auch wenn es bei ner Stunde Prime und rund 68°C Chip Temperatur keine abstürze gab, aber das ist mir zu viel


----------



## Norbert23 (28. Mai 2010)

mal eine Frage, falls hier noch jemand reinschaut:
Hat jemand beim Starten stängig Abstürze mit Bluesreen gehabt ?
Lief die ganze Zeit normal. Auto-Clock ist aus.
Ram habe ich einen rausgenommen. Selbes Ergebnis.
Board im Eimer ?

gruß
Norbert


----------



## Chebu (29. Mai 2010)

Beim Windows-Boot? Dort könnte es am IDE bzw. AHCI-Modus liegen. Einfach mal im BIOS die jeweils andere Einstellung testen. Ansonsten mal W7 neuinstallieren.

Beim Post-Screen? Mal BIOS-Defaults geladen?


----------



## Norbert23 (29. Mai 2010)

hi Chebu

ich knie nieder....
Es waren die AHCI-Einstellungen, die sich verändert hatten.

Jetzt möchte ich nur noch wissen, warum mein Board ab und zu einen
Neustart durchführt. Strom bleibt da. mit Belastung hat es auch nicht zu
tun, weil es auch beim normalen Arbeiten passiert.

vielen Dank
Norbert


----------



## Chebu (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Norbert!

Bei meinem P45-Sys bin ich auch wahnsinnig geworden, da unter Last alles stabil war (4,05 GHz), aber im Leerlauf spontane Reboots angesagt waren - bis ich die Clock Skew geändert habe. Hast du dein ITX-Sys übertaktet? Dann würde ich mal die weiteren Einstellungen in der "Genie"-Abteilung im BIOS testen.

Ansonsten mal die Speichereinstellungen kontrollieren. 

PS: Zu einem Sammelthread im Nachbarforum konnte ich mich übrigens doch nicht durchringen, da für exotische Boards meist das Publikum ausbleibt. -.-


----------



## Norbert23 (29. Mai 2010)

ist echt zum blöde werden....
Genau wie du sagst, Last alles ok, und im Leerlauf Reboots.
Was ist denn die Clock Skew ?
Ich habe ganz leicht übertaktet. 160 BLK, Turbo aus, 1,1V. Speicher läuft auf 1600 bei 1,5V. Vielleicht liegt es am Speichertakt.
 Werde mal alles auf Standart stellen und beobachten.
Kann es sein, dass das Board ne Macke hat ?


----------



## Chebu (30. Mai 2010)

Nein, am Board wird es nicht liegen - zumindest kein Defekt. Bei DFI-Boards liegt es am User alles, aber wirklich alle Settings per Hand zu justieren. Dementsprechend auch die Feinjustiereung im Leerlauf. Wie die Settings beim P55 dafür heißen weiß ich nicht genau, müssten aber die im Voltage Menu weiter unten sein...


----------



## Norbert23 (31. Mai 2010)

so. Rechner läuft jetzt mit Standart-Settings ohne Reboots seit zwei Tagen. Das ist erstmal gut. Ich schätze, dass es am RAM lag. Muß mich irgendwann mal wieder ans übertakten wagen. Habe heute mal noch ein bißchen gebastelt.
 Temps sind nach 15 min Prime.


----------



## Chebu (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr nice!  Was für nen externen Radi nutzt du?


----------



## Norbert23 (31. Mai 2010)

habe ein Feser-Tripple unterm Tisch.
Was mich schon wieder nervt, dass meine Bluetooth Maus/Tastatur nicht richtig funktioniert.
Die Maus spinnt oft rum und der Dongle wird oft nicht erkannt. Habe auch schon einen anderen
Dongle probiert. Habe Hardforum.com gelesen, dass dieses Board sehr oft mit Probleme mit USB
macht. (W-Lan, Bluetooth).
Vielleicht wird ja das Gigabyte stabiler. Ist irgendwie nervig.

gruß
Norbert


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

Beim rum experimentieren ist mir heute was aufgefallen...
Wenn ich die C-States deaktiviere bekomme ich Probleme mit der Erkennung meines UMTS sticks.

Im Gerätemanager wird das teil noch erkannt, aber die Software zum einwählen findet den nicht mehr >.<

Konnte sonst noch wer solche USB Probleme Festellen und hat vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## CooperX (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon länger stiller Mitleser und von Anfang an begeistert von dem Board.
Nach längerer Recherche habe ich mir nun auch einen MiniPC im Sugo05 zusammengebastelt.

Soweit so gut. Jedoch sind Fragen zum Board entstanden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

(A) BIOS (Version 080015 vom 02/05/2010, wie ausgeliefert): 
- Wie kann ich meinen RAM (G.Skill Eco 4GB 1600, 1,35V) auf 1600 stellen? Angeboten wird nur bis 1333?

- Welche Einstellungen verwendet ihr zum Regeln des PWM CPU Lüfters?

- Wie kann ich WIN7 von USB Stick booten zum Installieren? Stick wird erkannt, aber er meldet "ungültiges Dateisystem". In anderen Rechnern funktioniert der Stick zum Installieren aber.

(B) Innerhalb von Win 7 32bit:
- Nach Installation der Creative X-Fi MB Application bekomme ich diese Software einfach nicht aktiviert. Trotz mehrmaligen Versuchen und korrekter Eingabe des Keys auf der CD (CTI-DFI...) klappt es nicht ("ungültiger Key"). Was mache ich falsch??
- Hab eine USB Infrarot Fernbedienung. Muss ich im BIOS etwas umstellen, damit ich den Rechner mit Fernbedienung (oder schnurloser Logitech) wieder aus dem Standby aufwecken kann?

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet! Danke schon mal im Voraus!

[EDIT: Konfig:
- Sugo05B
- Intel i5-750 boxed
- Prolimatech CPU Kühler Samuel 17 mit bequiet USC- 
- G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600)
- MSI 5770 Hawk
- Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 8MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EAVS)]


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo CooperX,

ich habe eine ältere Bios version 11/17/09 und in dieser kann ich ohne Probleme auch 1600mhz auswählen. Vllt liegt das aber auch daran dass mein i5 auf 3,6ghz getaktet ist.

cpu lüfter? standard einstellungen xD

hmm wie hast du den stick konfiguriert? es gibt doch extra programme die sowas automatisch machen probier doch einfach nochmal den neu zu konfiggen...ich hab mein win7 auch über stick installiert

zu (b) kann ich nich viel sagen außer dass ich da noch nie was probiert hab xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Juli 2010)

Der i5-750 hat bei stock BCLK (133Mhz) als höchsten teiler DRR3-1333MHz.
Mehr kann man nur durch OCen des BCLK auswählen.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (4. Juli 2010)

hey, wollte grade den ersten start mit dem board machen aber es kommt kein bild und auf dem post code steht immer 16
was mach ich falsch ?
o_O
kabel sind alle dran, piepen tut auch nichts

sitzt nen i5-660 von nem kupmel testweise drin


----------



## CooperX (6. Juli 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der i5-750 hat bei stock BCLK (133Mhz) als höchsten teiler DRR3-1333MHz.
> Mehr kann man nur durch OCen des BCLK auswählen.



Ok, jetzt hat es geklappt. Danke schon mal! 



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> cpu lüfter? standard einstellungen xD


Was heißt Standard? Also ich hab ihn jetzt mal auf automatisch und dann die Grenzen auf 20 und 60 gesetzt. So dreht der Lüfter (bequiet USC PWM) im Idle mit etwa 900 1/min und ist sehr leise 



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> hmm wie hast du den stick konfiguriert? es gibt doch extra programme die sowas automatisch machen probier doch einfach nochmal den neu zu konfiggen...ich hab mein win7 auch über stick installiert


Hm, sehr seltsam. Hab auch versucht, den Stick im BIOS als HDD zu konfigurieren - kein Erfolg. Oder wie muss ich das einstellen im BIOS? Hab den Stick mit dem Win7toUSB Tool beschrieben... geht ja vollautomatisch, da hab ich nichts weiter gemacht...



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> zu (b) kann ich nich viel sagen außer dass ich da noch nie was probiert hab xD


Benutzt denn keiner von Euch diese Creative Application?? Ich komm da einfach nicht weiter, der Code läßt sich nicht aktivieren...


----------



## donlucas (6. Juli 2010)

Es könnte am USB-Stick selbst liegen dass der nicht erkannt wird im Bios....
Hab mal i-wo gelesen dass sich nicht alle sticks eignen.


Grüße Donlucas


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Juli 2010)

ehm naja hast du vllt noch einen anderen Usb-Stick den du ausprobieren kannst?
ich wähl im bootmenü als bootmedium ja dann einfach den stick und es geht...


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (8. August 2010)

weis jemand ob das board am esata port Multiplier unterstüzt ?
möchte gern dieses hier dort anschließen:
Lian Li Industrial Co., Ltd.


PS: evtl einer eine i/o blende für mich über ? zahle auch gut


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (24. August 2010)

keine antwort, schade ... bräuchte "nochmal" hilfe ... 

system ist mit nem i5-660 und einer hd-5850 zusammengebaut, aber wenn ich es einschalten möchte, geht es für max ne halbe secunde "an" (leuchtet und lüfter dreht) und dann sofort wieder aus, und alle 5sec wird es dann wiederholt ... kein piepton, nichts ... 
was kann das denn sein ?

scheint der selftest von dem board zu sein, aber es sind alle kabel richtig dran und so ... daher weis ich echt nicht weiter o_O


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. September 2010)

Es gibt seid ende August ein neues Bios.

http://img.lanparty.tw/Upload/BIOS/CM/P55MI827.zip



> Major Reasons of Change:
> Fixed USB device compatibility issue with Chipset update.


----------



## schlappe89 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir so ein Board auf ebay besorgt, naja jetzt bereu ich es ein bisschen.
Ich hab im Internet viel schlechtes über das Board gehört und dass die DFI Lanparty Serie jetzt nicht mehr fortgeführt wird macht die Sache nicht einfacher...

Das Bios Update mit dem gefixten USB Problem sollte das Board jetzt stabil machen, oder?
(ist schön dass es so ein Update gibt nachdem es hieß die Serie sei tot)

Hab auch viel schlechtes über die Spannungswandler auf der Rückseite des Boards gelesen ... jedoch befinden sich z.B. beim Gigabyte H55 ITX Board auch Spannungswandler auf der Rückseite.
Also warum die große Aufregung?

Naja ich bin jetzt erst mal gespannt wie das jetzt funktioniert, ich geb ein Feedback wenn die Teile da sind.


----------



## maohsama (2. Januar 2016)

Ich habe meinen PC, bei dem dieser Mainboard eingebaut ist neuinstalliert, aber dummerweise finde ich keine Treiber mehr dazu, da die Firma die LANParty Sparte aufgehört hat und nicht mehr unterstützt. Die Treiber werden nicht mal auf der Webseite zum Download angeboten. Leider habe ich die Treiber CD auch nicht mehr.
Hat jemand zufällig noch die Treiber für dieses Motherboard? Habe schon ne Weile danach gegooglt und leider auch nichts gefunden...


----------

